# windsheild washer not working



## AdRock (Dec 4, 2008)

If you have/ or have access to a test light, hook it to ground and then probe the power wire for the washer to see if it's getting power.

If it gets power then the pump is most likely bad. If it doesn't get power just start tracing back to the switch checking for power at all connections.


----------



## cmittle (Nov 10, 2008)

Be sure that you are using "winter" or "de-icing" washer fluid. There is a possability that it's frozen. It could look liquid in the container, but the small amount in the hose it may have frozen. Just a thought...


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

cmittle said:


> Be sure that you are using "winter" or "de-icing" washer fluid. There is a possability that it's frozen. It could look liquid in the container, but the small amount in the hose it may have frozen. Just a thought...


Definitely a possibility. MY wife came home complaining that the "squirters" in her Lesabre didn't work. It has two separate nozzles attached to each wiper. All four were not working. So my thought was it has to be the pump, as how could all four not work. Disconnected the line and sure enough it squirted right in my face. Pump was fine. Kept disconnecting along the line until I got to the actual nozzels on the wipers. All four were frozen. I don't understand how this could have happened as we use -40F Windshield Antifreeze year round. Anyway, a hot hair drier on each nozzel worked just fine and my wife can see out again.


----------



## cmittle (Nov 10, 2008)

That stinks that your current "winterized" washing fluid failed you. Maybe it's time to pick a different brand? One other thought, a lot of times if you have someone else change your oil they do things like topping off the washer fluid, check blades and stuff like that. If you had some place change your oil maybe they topped it off with the normal weather stuff?

Cory


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Another thing to consider, is you just had your car washed it is possible for water to settle into the end of the nozzles. If you bring it to a full service car wash make sure they blow them out. 

Water can also get into the ends if you do not brush off all the snow around them. The heat from the car and sun can be just enough to melt the snow and allow water to get in the nozzles.

One more possible cause would be that if you did not have the cap on tight on the bottle of windshield fluid the alcohol could have evaporated just enough so it will freeze at higher temps.


----------

